# New Square-1 Released - Dream-SQ1



## Jimmy Liu (May 4, 2015)

http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=104432&extra=&page=1

Pretty exciting about this, let's wait and see!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 4, 2015)

Looks good, let's hope it actually is good.


----------



## Myachii (May 4, 2015)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Looks good, let's hope it actually is good.



Agreed.


----------



## FailCuber (May 4, 2015)

Looks great. I might buy this.


----------



## cubistprime (May 4, 2015)

I'm not much into square-1 but if this turns out to bee better than all other square-1's, I'll consider buying it and getting into it.


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 4, 2015)

The Batman awaits his newest tool.


----------



## brandbest1 (May 4, 2015)

hype


----------



## biscuit (May 4, 2015)

Any Chinese readers see a price point? I probably won't buy it unless it's pretty cheep but I doubt it will be


----------



## BboyArchon (May 4, 2015)

That color scheme


----------



## Wilhelm (May 4, 2015)

BboyArchon said:


> That color scheme



Who cares... it's a friggin new SQ1


----------



## supercavitation (May 4, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> The Batman awaits his newest tool.



And the rest of us eagerly await the Bat-1.


----------



## MTGjumper (May 4, 2015)

Hot diggity


----------



## mati1242 (May 4, 2015)

Can't be !
Florian modded Square-1


----------



## qqwref (May 4, 2015)

Cool, I like the idea of a pre-modded Square-1. I remember that back in the day Kazuhito Iimura showed off a Square-1 with a similar mod in a YouTube video (which I can't find right now), and he was the best at the time - 16.62 WR avg and "His daily average about 13seconds", in 2008.

I did something like this to one of my Square-1s, kind of amateurishly, but it definitely did improve the turning


----------



## s3rzz (May 4, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Any Chinese readers see a price point? I probably won't buy it unless it's pretty cheep but I doubt it will be



$15-$22


----------



## biscuit (May 5, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## willtri4 (May 5, 2015)

I wanted a Moyu, but hopefully this will be good.

I wonder if it's based off of this:


----------



## Seanliu (May 5, 2015)

Was designing something like this when it came out :O


----------



## Iggy (May 5, 2015)

If this is good, I might actually try to get fast at square-1


----------



## guysensei1 (May 5, 2015)

Iggy said:


> If this is good, I might actually try to get fast at square-1


If this is good,
I might actually try to square-1


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 8, 2015)

Ooh loks nice, I wonder what the brand is? Fanxin is what i got from it.


----------



## willtri4 (May 15, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Ooh loks nice, I wonder what the brand is? Fanxin is what i got from it.



The URL says MF8. Maybe a V3?


----------



## quickalt (May 15, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> The URL says MF8. Maybe a V3?



That's because it's on the MF8 forum which was a forum before it became a puzzle company.


----------



## Nie Xiecheng (May 15, 2015)

It doesn't say the price.Maybe it's around 60RMB


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jun 7, 2015)

Sorry for bumping, but any idea on when this'll be out for sale on western stores?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Jun 7, 2015)

When the cubicle guys sort it out i think

It still doesnt seem to be in stock on chinese stores. Hopefully itll come out within half a years time.


----------



## Berd (Jun 7, 2015)

This looks cool!


----------



## pdilla (Jun 7, 2015)

HAPPEN ALREADY!


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 7, 2015)

pdilla said:


> HAPPEN ALREADY!



I second this motion.


----------



## Lid (Jun 7, 2015)

Looks like it will, saw this at the cubicle "Coming soon... new *Square-1*s and even more new products and stickers!"


----------



## willtri4 (Jun 7, 2015)

I found  here. Could this have something to do with the release date? June 10th? I hope so. Maybe one of the chinese speakers could help?


----------



## samuelqwe (Jun 7, 2015)

Lid said:


> Looks like it will, saw this at the cubicle "Coming soon... new *Square-1*s and even more new products and stickers!"



YAYAYYAYAYAAYAYAYYAYAYAYYAYAYAYAYAYAYYAYAYAYYAYAY!!!


----------



## willtri4 (Jun 11, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> I found View attachment 5190 here. Could this have something to do with the release date? June 10th? I hope so. Maybe one of the chinese speakers could help?



Looks like I was wrong about the date. It better not be October 6th.


----------



## Genesis (Jun 11, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> I found View attachment 5190 here. Could this have something to do with the release date? June 10th? I hope so. Maybe one of the chinese speakers could help?



That... is an advertisement for a lecture on essay writing, not cubing related.
But yes, it was June 10


----------



## ewalker (Jun 11, 2015)

It must be sometime in the near future if thecubicle wrote "new Square1s"...I hope


----------



## Sam N (Jun 20, 2015)

This looks great! It should solve a lot of the problems that previous square-1's were having. We won't have to deal with the top and bottom layers becoming too lose. It also looks like the mechanism will allow for a marginal amount of corner cutting. 

My one concern has to be the modification to the inner-rails of the puzzle. It looks like they made them curved to allow for corner-cutting. I wonder if this would increase the chances of edges popping, since the gap between both halves of the puzzle is larger. I can't say for certain whether it increases or decreases popping, but it's the one thought that came to mind. Looking at how the edges and corners hold onto the puzzle, I don't think this will be a problem. Excited to see this puzzle be released.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 20, 2015)

If this actualy corner cuts then I may actually bother learning how to solve one.


----------



## CoasterKingII (Jun 27, 2015)

Finally. A square 1 that doesn't make you frustrated. I have 2 square 1's that both make me mad. An MF8 v2 and a Calvin's puzzles. Anyone know the release date?


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 27, 2015)

CoasterKingII said:


> Finally. A square 1 that doesn't make you frustrated. I have 2 square 1's that both make me mad. An MF8 v2 and a Calvin's puzzles. Anyone know the release date?



Why does Calvin's make you mad?


----------



## Mnts (Jun 27, 2015)

Praise that chinese company. Been waiting for a square-1 for ages. Although going to wait for first reviews to come out.


----------



## DTCuber (Dec 28, 2015)

It's on thecubicle.us! 

Link: http://thecubicle.us/fanxin-square-p-5461.html


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Dec 28, 2015)

lol I think most people who only get one kind of every cube (One 6x6, one square one etc.) who already have the QiYi wont bother to get it (like me) 
I would have gotten it if it came out first, but I'm happy with my QiYi I got for Christmas.
My opinion.


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 28, 2015)

I ordered it and I'll be making a review. If old squans are a 1 and the Qiyi is a 10, I'm guessing this will be like a 4.


----------



## SFCuber (Dec 29, 2015)

Looks really nice


----------

